# aftermarket control arms



## 93b13 (Sep 18, 2005)

i was wondering were i could find a set of after market control arms for my 93 s-er or if they even make any


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

93b13 said:


> i was wondering were i could find a set of after market control arms for my 93 s-er or if they even make any


Ingalls Engineering made rear control arms that are solid and adjustable for rear toe and camber. I don't know if they are still made. call them and see if they make any fronts. I know i though of the rears a while ago. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## 93b13 (Sep 18, 2005)

yea i found those anyone no of any aftermarket front control arms


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

You really don't need anything more with those. the rear links are weak because of the u-shape channel. I would like if they were made of alluminum, but the fronts are beefy. 

I would do the energy bushings in the control arms and replace the balljoints with Moog greasable ones, then replace the tie-rod ends also with moog units. that made my ride solid.

Chris


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> ...but the fronts are beefy.


Hah! They may looks so...


----------



## 93b13 (Sep 18, 2005)

yea but my control arms dont look all that stong and id rather not use them if possible so if anyone knows were i can get after market ones please let me no. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=105229

There was some progress on getting these made, but the original person has put the project on the back burner. But, if you read the last page, there is another person working on making these.


----------

